# Goat Tracks Magazine



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

I have a subscription to Goat Tracks Magazine but have never received a copy of it. No response when I them email directly. Anyone have any information?


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Larry Robinson now owns the magazine. Try this:
[email protected]


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

There has also been an issue with the ".com" domain name. While Larry sorts that out he is using the ".org" domain instead ... so:

[email protected]

Larry is pretty responsive and the new magazine is looking really good. I'm sure he'll sort everything out for you.


----------



## Mt.goatguy (Dec 2, 2011)

The link on The Packgoat Forum page is working now at the new address of http://www.napga.org/.

I renewed and it is another good issue, and easily downloaded in the PDF format.

Thanks Larry for the work you are doing with the Goat Tracks Magazine.

Joe


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Mt goat guy can you help me understand the connection of the Goat Track magazine and the NAPGA website. Is the PDF format of the magazine on this website? 
Thanks for the info. IdahoNancy


----------



## Mt.goatguy (Dec 2, 2011)

It turns out I got confused. 
As I was renewing my North American Packgoat Association membership at the same time.

The link to the goat track magazine here on the forum still does not work but adding .org instead of .com does.

Here is the link to the magazine.

http://www.goattracksmagazine.org/


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

I did find a link to the Goat Tracks Magazine on the NAPGA website. It is located in the section on the left side bar called "Links and Special Stuff". The link does not work but maybe someone will fix it now with .org.
IdahoNancy


----------

